# RSPCA pulls out of Crufts in protest at 'deformed' dog breeds



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

Published Date: 16 September 2008

By CLAIRE SMITH

IT is billed as the Greatest Dog Show on Earth and is watched by millions on television.

But Crufts has found itself at the centre of a storm over allegations the battle for Best in Show is putting the health and well-being of dogs at risk.

Yesterday, the RSPCA announced it was pulling out of running stalls at Crufts because of fear that thousands of pedigree dogs are suffering due to genetic defects and inbreeding.

Chief veterinary adviser for the RSPCA, Mark Evans, called for a shift in emphasis away from looks and towards health, welfare and temperament.

"Dog shows using current breed standards as the main judging criteria actively encourage both the intentional breeding of deformed and disabled dogs and the inbreeding of closely related animals," he said.

"There is compelling scientific evidence that the health and welfare of hundreds of thousands of pedigree dogs is seriously compromised as a result.

"From a dog health and welfare perspective, such shows are fundamentally flawed and do our much-loved pedigree dogs no favours. Intentionally breeding deformed and disabled animals is morally unjustifiable and has to stop."

The move follows the airing of a BBC programme, Pedigree Dogs Exposed which featured boxers with epilepsy, pugs with breathing problems and bulldogs that were unable to mate.

Mike Flynn, chief superintendent of the SSPCA, said hundreds of Scottish owners had called the organisation after seeing a cavalier King Charles spaniel with syringomylia  a condition where the brain is pushed back into the spinal chord.

"We had hundreds of calls from people who told us their dogs were showing the same sort of behaviour as that in the programme  scratching and rubbing their heads against walls.

"People said they had no idea  they just thought that is what King Charles spaniels did."

Libby Anderson, the political director of Advocates for Animals, said the welfare of some pedigree dogs had been a concern to activists for some time. "People have always bred animals but it has gone too far and created terrible welfare problems."

Yesterday, the Kennel Club, which runs Crufts  to be staged next March  said the RSPCA's comments were "unhelpful". But its own figures reveal one in ten pedigree dogs suffers problems that affect quality of life.

Caroline Kisko, Kennel Club spokeswoman, said: "The Kennel Club is dedicated to improving the health and welfare of dogs through responsible breeding.

"The fact that the RSPCA continues to make such unhelpful statements  is extremely regrettable but we will continue to endeavour to work with them despite their stated position, for the benefit of dogs."

DACHSHUND: Old prints show a small powerful dog with strong hind legs, but today the breed has a bizarrely elongated body and tiny legs. Serious back problems are common and inbreeding has made epilepsy and deafness common. Running and jumping are difficult for today's dachshund.

BULLDOG: The most iconic of breeds is unrecognisable from the fighting dog of the 19th century. Bulldogs today are prized for a short muzzle, which creates breathing problems. Their massive heads and narrow hips mean bitches cannot give birth naturally but only by Caesarean section.

BASSET HOUNDS: Almost unrecognisable from the stocky terrier-type dog of old, today's basset hounds are bred to have huge floppy ears and a heavy body on unnaturally short legs. Bone and joint problems are common and the heavy flaps of skin can become infected.

RSPCA pulls out of Crufts in protest at 'deformed' dog breeds - Scotsman.com News


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i think they have a post about this in the dog chat,,,


----------



## jackdaniels (Oct 25, 2008)

about time someone did something about the mess that is is dog breeding


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

i have moved it here for you


----------



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

Vixie said:


> i have moved it here for you


Thank you very much Vixie, and good morning (afternoon?) 

Steve


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

id say good riddance to the RSPCA for the good they do.


----------

